# Powerlite 38172



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

Is there a carb rebuild video out there someplace for this machine? Think it needs something other than the “quick fix” I see posted. It surges a lot. Thanks.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

This isn't a video, but it is a pretty good tutorial on reworking the Tecumseh carb. I hope this helps.

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh Series 1 Emission Carb 640084B


----------

